# New to plants, just bought these, what do you think ?



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

So I bought these for now to help cycle my tank, and to see if my lights will be good enough. I'm using bulbs that are not the highest watts but I really want to try out live plants. So how did I do ?

Anacharis (Elodea densa)

Lilaeopsis- portions (Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae)

Cabomba caroliniana

Glossostigma (Glossostigma elatinoides)

Baby Tears (Hemianthus micranthemoides)

Anything I should look out for with any of these plants ?


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

Some of those plants, to my knowledge, need higher light (Lilaeopsis, Cabomba, Glosso) . You didn't tell specifically your WPG or anything, so you may have enough...


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

havoc1995 said:


> Some of those plants, to my knowledge, need higher light (Lilaeopsis, Cabomba, Glosso) . You didn't tell specifically your WPG or anything, so you may have enough...


I don't think I will have enough either way, 125 gallon tank and the lights I ordered are 30 watt I think , one light on each side, does that double the watts ?

They had nothing really higher for the lights I need.


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

If you have 2 x 30 W bulbs that's < .5 WPG (60/125=.48). That's really low. You usually want at least 1 WPG... here's a guide that lists plants by their light requirements that is really handy:
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_cat.php?category=1


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Well I bought these lights
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...9&N=2004+113350

I was looking at other type lights, and none of them have high watts, why not ? I'm taking it I would have to upgrade the hood.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. if you want more wattage you will need to upgrade the fixture. as most all bulbs of the same lenght are going to be the same wattage. you would most likley want to look at power compacts as they provide probably the best amount of light for the least amount of cash.


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> yeah. if you want more wattage you will need to upgrade the fixture. as most all bulbs of the same lenght are going to be the same wattage. you would most likley want to look at power compacts as they provide probably the best amount of light for the least amount of cash.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

So will the plants die, or just not grow as good with less watts ?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

they will die... you are me about 4-5 months ago... not to scare you but about 4-5 months later and around 6-700$ im back to square one and tearing everythin out... gonna go back to gravel and fake plants...


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

90blackcrx said:


> So will the plants die, or just not grow as good with less watts ?


they'll probably die, because you have chosen some plants that need lots of light (maybe the anarchis will be able to deal with it)
but don't get too easily discouraged, you just need to choose the right plants.
Anubias is a good example this plant will still look nice with very little light and is very easy to keep.
Hornwort is also a very easy plant.

Also you could try to put both the lights towards one side of the tank


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't think you need to be scared away from plants... there's plenty of nice plants that do well in low light and are easy to take care of. I really like Cryptocorynes (crypts) a lot


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, I would love to get some new light fixtures but right now the cost is just to high. Anyone have any suggestions for good cheap lighting ?

TheGame, what lights were you using ?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i bought the 72" odyssea power compact fixture but was only using half the wattage which was 192w- you can find one for under 200 if you look... nice fixture but my problem was with my water and substrate... im switching back to gravel for now and plastic plants... will lead to one less headache in my daily life and should look halfway decent? i see no mention of fertilizers? plan on using any? ill sell ya my stuff if you want?


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

I think plants are just as if not more interesting than fish. Plus they make your tank look great. You can get a 48" Coralife 2 x 65 W freshwater light for a little over $100. That'd be sufficient to grow low light plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

TheGame said:


> they will die... you are me about 4-5 months ago... not to scare you but about 4-5 months later and around 6-700$ im back to square one and tearing everythin out... gonna go back to gravel and fake plants...


you were comming down home stretch!

I could have quit, after all the mistakes I have done.. But I stuck it out because of my huge investment lol
I just did the cleaning, and algea removal, until I figured out what I was doing wrong. I still make mistakes, but I love the way it looks. 
Sorry to hear you're giving up..


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> you were comming down home stretch!
> 
> I could have quit, after all the mistakes I have done.. But I stuck it out because of my huge investment lol
> I just did the cleaning, and algea removal, until I figured out what I was doing wrong. I still make mistakes, but I love the way it looks.
> Sorry to hear you're giving up..


Come on The Game, do not give up, I know Triple H wouldn't.
The beginning may be tough and it is with carnivorous Piranhas, believe me.
But as DiPpY said, it can be done. And like he is, I am also here to help you.
We all do mistakes, but there is no other good way to learn.

Harry


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> they will die... you are me about 4-5 months ago... not to scare you but about 4-5 months later and around 6-700$ im back to square one and tearing everythin out... gonna go back to gravel and fake plants...


you were comming down home stretch!

I could have quit, after all the mistakes I have done.. But I stuck it out because of my huge investment lol
I just did the cleaning, and algea removal, until I figured out what I was doing wrong. I still make mistakes, but I love the way it looks. 
Sorry to hear you're giving up..
[/quote]

Dippy, you're absolutely correct.
Guys, planting is not easy.
Just have patience and ask lots of questions.
I was in your situation not too long ago but I am doing very well.
A few months ago, when I hear Dippy claimed that his plants were growing like weeds, I thought he was a bit arrogant. But now, I have to admit that my plants are also growing like weeds. 
Oh well, I suppose I can be arrogant too.









Seriously, if you have problems, you should post them and I can guarantee you that our senior members here will jump in to help you out.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ill get back into it someday right now its just a pain in my ass that i do not need! it doesnt help that i dont have the right substrate and my tap water is very hard/acidic... and like i said i have now spent over 6-700$ and i have a tank that looks like a pile of sh*t! so do i spend more money and MAYBE things get better or do i just say enough is enough?.... enough is enough!


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

So for the plants with low light requirements, what are the odds they will survive in my tank ? Right now if I bought a new light fixture, it would cost atleast $200 dollars .


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

90blackcrx said:


> So for the plants with low light requirements, what are the odds they will survive in my tank ? Right now if I bought a new light fixture, it would cost atleast $200 dollars .


I had some anacharis in a tank with really low light in one of my previous tanks. It did fine... except for the p's tearin it up


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

havoc I sent you a IM


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

90blackcrx said:


> havoc I sent you a IM


Replied, I think LOL... let me know.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

What plant food do you guys recommend ?


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Plants just came in

Also , if the plant is higher up, does it require less watts Also are these plant weights ?

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/90blackcrx/weights.jpg

Also if a plant is some what under something, will it effect the growth a lot ? The plants by the pot is under the pot about %2


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

TheGame said:


> ill get back into it someday right now its just a pain in my ass that i do not need! it doesnt help that i dont have the right substrate and my tap water is very hard/acidic... and like i said i have now spent over 6-700$ and i have a tank that looks like a pile of sh*t! so do i spend more money and MAYBE things get better or do i just say enough is enough?.... enough is enough!


It can be difficult in the learning process.. and stressful, and time consuming.. I agree that it can be a pain, until you finally get the balance right... 
Your substrate should be fine, in my opinion. You can grow plants in a tank anchored with weights, and no substrate.. acidic water isn't a problem whatsoever. In fact, most plants prefer acidic water. hard water can be fine if you select the right plants (most are fine in harder water)

My point is that I spent about $1000 on a whole 75g setup tank, and that is what got me fired up to not give up. I wasn't going to loose the $investment$ because some stubborn 1 celled creature kept trying to stop me. I bought the cheapest fertilizers on the market, found good deals where I could, scrubbed, bleach dipped, and pruned and went on. (ugh, I sound silly lol)

I am sad you are giving up, but I must say that it takes a passion for the beauty of it to stick it out. If you ever try again, we are here


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

90blackcrx said:


> *Plants just came in*
> Cool, how many watts of light do you have? I suggest spreading out the Lilaeopsis(micro swords). It is a pain, but necissary for good growth. (sorry but your substrate isn't great for carpeting plants such as that one. try a fine grained one)
> Also, the stem plants need to be spread out as well.. they don't need 5" between them or anything.. just enough so the stems are not touching.
> As far as ferts, I always suggest Greg Watson's line of ferts because they are the cheapest, for sure. I use all of his macro nutrients (potassium-20ppm, phosphate-.5-2ppm, and nitrate-15-25ppm) and now i'm leaning towards flourish comprehensive, and iron for micro supplements.
> ...


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ill get back into it someday right now its just a pain in my ass that i do not need! it doesnt help that i dont have the right substrate and my tap water is very hard/acidic... and like i said i have now spent over 6-700$ and i have a tank that looks like a pile of sh*t! so do i spend more money and MAYBE things get better or do i just say enough is enough?.... enough is enough!


It can be difficult in the learning process.. and stressful, and time consuming.. I agree that it can be a pain, until you finally get the balance right... 
Your substrate should be fine, in my opinion. You can grow plants in a tank anchored with weights, and no substrate.. acidic water isn't a problem whatsoever. In fact, most plants prefer acidic water. hard water can be fine if you select the right plants (most are fine in harder water)

My point is that I spent about $1000 on a whole 75g setup tank, and that is what got me fired up to not give up. I wasn't going to loose the $investment$ because some stubborn 1 celled creature kept trying to stop me. I bought the cheapest fertilizers on the market, found good deals where I could, scrubbed, bleach dipped, and pruned and went on. (ugh, I sound silly lol)

I am sad you are giving up, but I must say that it takes a passion for the beauty of it to stick it out. If you ever try again, we are here








[/quote]

i know... i know- im a bit saddened to be throwin in the towel! i just want to get my water right for my rhom! tough to do that when you have a tank full of dead decaying plants... and for those out there that saying growing plants is easy...? hell flying a plane is easy--- if you know what your doing! thanks for all the help tho-


----------

